# SKI TAOS!



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone want to share some of the goods with a Taos newbie??? I'm heading to Taos next Wednseday for a 4 day ski trip. Never been there before, and of course I am looking for the "honey pots"! Just wanted to see if anyone had any beta on the goods! Are you able to skin up to the top of Kachina? We're looking for the steep and deep POW!! Ha Haa!! Aren't we all!!! Hopefully we get some freshies next week to help out with the "DEEP" factor!!

Looking for any advice and suggestions on runs, tree runs, and chutes to ski!! Looking for the best experience!

Thanks!!

-Nick


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

It's been a few years since I was there last but Kachina will definitely fill your "steep" requirement. I wouldn't bother with skins. You can hike up to the first part of the ridge in ten minutes or so as I recall. There's usually steps kicked into the steep part. There's also some good runs on skier's left through the trees off of lift 2.

When it has good snow, Taos is a great mountain. Lots of good bump runs on the face. It'll be interesting to see what effect the snowboarders have had on them.

Hope you get some deep!


----------



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

islandertek said:


> Anyone want to share some of the goods with a Taos newbie??? I'm heading to Taos next Wednseday for a 4 day ski trip. Never been there before, and of course I am looking for the "honey pots"! Just wanted to see if anyone had any beta on the goods! Are you able to skin up to the top of Kachina? We're looking for the steep and deep POW!! Ha Haa!! Aren't we all!!! Hopefully we get some freshies next week to help out with the "DEEP" factor!!
> 
> Looking for any advice and suggestions on runs, tree runs, and chutes to ski!! Looking for the best experience!
> 
> ...


should be good timing 
weather should just be pounding the area!!!
cheers


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Scott's right. Head to the top (takes two chairs to get there) and then hike (trail is to the right from where you unload at the top) up to the bowl. Most of the good stuff is 10-15 minutes but you can continue all the way to the top of Kachina if it's open. Only downside is it takes two chairs to get back and do it again.

COUNT


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Snow in the forecast for Sunday - Wednesday. Could be some freshies, indeed.

Be sure to have Cowboy Buddhas at the Taos Inn downtown. Best margarita, period.


----------

